
Call of the wired - ColinWright
http://www.cam.ac.uk/research/features/call-of-the-wired/
======
nazgulnarsil
The article states that humans often don't mean what they say, but it goes
deeper than semantics. It's not as if humans know exactly what they want every
time but are frustrated in their attempts to express it. People often aren't
really sure what they want in advance because they aren't sure what their
options are. Mapping available options to outcomes and then ranking those
outcomes is a non-trivial bit of computation that the human brain is
performing all the time.

